# Blackwidows 2006 video



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Due to fifteen teenage actors pulling me in fifteen different directions at any given moment I didn't get all the footage that I wanted but here's what I got. Hope you enjoy  
http://www.thewidowsden.com (click on the groundbreaker)


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I like the effect of going from still frames to more videos. 


Good job.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that was awesome Blackwidow!!!! Your haunt looks sweeeeet! Oh, and btw, I loved the Apparition at the end.... That is one of my favorite props! Sweet work!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

BW - great haunt, great video! You made me want to BE there.....


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

She sent hers in to the DVD compilation yesterday and wow... great work as always!


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice work BW. I like the soundscape, and the flying crank skellie was very cool, as was the witch prop.


----------



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

that's so professional. i LOVE it. 
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

looks great!
how did you make a mold for those plaster skulls???


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice! Very creepy graveyard shots with the lightning flashes.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Thank you, so glad you guys liked it!

frontyardfright, if you want instructions for the molds I'd be happy to help. Send me an email and I'll try to dig up some old how-to photos to add with the instructions. I think it was the first thing I ever made with latex...very easy to do.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That is a terrific video Blackwidow. Your haunt looked fantastic.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks Woody, you're a peach


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Blackwidow,
your talent for prop making and scene design is just incredible! Awesome stuff!


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Blackwidow, What can I say. Simply Horrific!!! And great job on the video.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very Nice BW!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That was great Blackwidow! I'm glad to see you posting again.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

WOW i suddenly fell so ibferior


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words everyone...I missed you guys!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Great job BLACKWIDOW!!! Your corpses look awesome!!!! Where did you get the background music from, on the vid?!? That sound is great!


----------



## p8balls (Nov 14, 2006)

Blackwidow,

As everybody has already said, _Great Job!_ Love the layout, _Very Intense!!_

I just noticed the video you submitted to hauntvids didn't include your submit info.
Fill out this form, http://www.hauntvids.com/submitVid.zip, and email it to me.

Thanks!
Chris
[email protected]


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I can't believe I didn't comment on Blackwidow's video. Awesome work! On and off camera. You are a credit to the haunt world.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Woo hoo, BW! 
*Dr Morbius gives a standing ovation*

You do us proud, you do.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great video BW..
your lighting is cool
!!!!!Your Witch is Really Really AAAwesome!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I really HATE you!

Everything you do is perfect... just freakin' PERFECT! 

I hate you!

JK.... you are an amazing artist and I LOVE to see your work every year. Kudos!


----------

